# Recommend a Gun Store in Columbus?



## idsman75 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like to hunt and I like to shoot and my last shotgun didn't fit me well.  However, my buddy's Benelli Nova shouldered and shot to point-of-aim so naturally that it almost wasn't "work" so-to-speak.  I live out in the sticks and none of the dealers where I live are authorized Benelli dealers.  Benelli doesn't go through wholesalers the way most other dealers do (i.e. Davidson's, etc.) which is where most of your small time gun stores and kitchen table dealers go around here to get their guns that they sell.  

I'm relocating to Columbus in June courtesy of Uncle Sam and am wondering what gun stores people from GON like down in the Columbus area.  Maybe someone could point me to a gun store that they know is an authorized Benelli dealer that stocks Benelli shotguns.  

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.  I wasn't sure where to post it.


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2009)

Try this:
www.benelliusa.com/dealers/index.php?s=GA


----------



## idsman75 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you.  I'm on a break in school right now and internet use is authorized during our break.  However, certain links don't work due to cookies or code or something silly like that.  I couldn't find a link to authorized dealers so I appreciate the help.


----------



## markland (Apr 9, 2009)

Northside Sports Center on Manchester Expressway is where I go when in town, use to work there years ago before I moved up to Cartersville.  Great selection and good service.  Mark


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 9, 2009)

*gun store*

No need to go to but one place, Bo Barrow's, Barrow Automotive in Butler Ga,  Authorized Benelli, Berreta, Browning , and any other dealer, with a huge selection of Guns, with a  very good price,  I do not  know  how far  Butler is from  Columbus, I know it is not  a  long ways. I am in Sumter and Butler is 34 mi, from my house, columbus is 60,


----------



## markland (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep Barrow is a great one and has been there forever, but it is about an hour from Cols, around 50 miles or so.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 9, 2009)

markland said:


> Yep Barrow is a great one and has been there forever, but it is about an hour from Cols, around 50 miles or so.



Butler is about a fifty minute drive from, say, Columbus College.

My brother is one of the owners of Northside, and they are great people to do business with.  I buy a gun there occasionally,  but I buy most of my guns from Barrow's in Butler.   They will have most any Benelli you could ask for.

I have probably averaged owing Bo from $200 to $1000 at any given time since 1968.


----------



## markland (Apr 9, 2009)

You related to Sandy or what?  I worked there back in the mid 80's or so with Joe and did most of the archery stuff, then  worked part time for several years for him and Robbie.


----------

